# FrameBorder und CSS



## d4k4 (17. Januar 2003)

Inwieweit kann ich auf die FrameBorder mit CSS Einfluss nehmen? Bei Tabellenrahmen kann ich ja BorderStyle Solid, dotted usw. nehmen. Aber bei FrameBorder funktioniert das nicht?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (17. Januar 2003)

nein


----------



## d4k4 (17. Januar 2003)

schad


----------



## Gumbo (17. Januar 2003)

Nicht ganz, der IE kann sowas mal wieder...


----------



## wackelpudding (17. Januar 2003)

der IE verstößt auch gegen eine menge standards... zumindest die Windows-version.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Malte1019 _
> *der IE verstößt auch gegen eine menge standards... zumindest die Windows-version.  *



naja, das Linux Magazin hatte im Oktober einen Vergleichstest (IE6 vs 8 andere Browser) laufen...


```
Ergebnisse (HTML-4.0 kompatiblität, i-Bench):

Browser           | Mozilla  |  Opera   |  Netscape  |  IE6 
                  |   1.0    |   6.01   |   6.2.3    |
------------------+----------+----------+------------+----------
Bestanden         |    121   |   106    |    117     |  126
NichtBestanden    |     6    |    17    |     7      |   1
TeilweiseBestanden|     5    |     9    |     8      |   5
Kompatiblität     |   93,6%  |  83,7%   |   91,7%    |  97,3%
```

man kann also nicht sagen, das MS sich nicht an die Standards hält... Netscape is da in meinen Augen bedeutend schlimmer... führen einfach mir nichts dir nichts ihre eigenen CSS Attibute ein 

Das Thema Sicherheit steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber darum gehts mir jetzt auch nicht...

ciao Andreas

PS. Wer den IBench selbst mal machen möchte sollte hier mal schauen


----------



## wackelpudding (18. Januar 2003)

Mozilla&nbsp;1.0 und Netscape&nbsp;6.2... naajaa... sieht ja jetzt ganz anders aus.
und ich tippe mal ganz stark, dass die von diesem magazin eine [kleine] sache vergessen haben:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/kopfdaten/beziehungen.htm

und wenn sie’s doch beachtet haben, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das die drei prozent beim IE ausmacht... [Mozilla kann’s auf jeden fall... und eigentlich auch in 1.0]

und wegen den CSS-eigenschaften: die Mozilla-entwickler sind wenigstens so freundlich und benennen ihre elemente mit &raquo;-moz-&laquo; am anfang; die von Microsoft tun ja so als wären ihre elemente standard... naja, MS-standard


----------

